# Flatbed truck pics



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Let's see some flatbed truck pics, thinking of turning my whole fleet into flat beds.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

ofcourse the day i see a bunch of brickman flat beds this thread would come up...shoulda taken pics


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Can't stop the rust on those Fords huh. See my sig for my build.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Heres my build thread for the flatbed...
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=145847


----------



## chevy wingman (Jan 1, 2014)

my flat bed truck Thumbs Up


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I love our flatbed. Its the truck I choose to drive! It is so handy having a heavy duty deck to haul stuff around on. Our next one will dump though!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Drew2010, That is one of the most beautiful trucks I have ever seen.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

dieselboy01;1780142 said:


> Drew2010, That is one of the most beautiful trucks I have ever seen.


Thanks,

I am happy with the way it came out. I need to do some bodywork in the near future. Northern Illinois winters have taken its toll...

It has 118k miles, but I kind-of want to pull the engine and make it a mildly built small block. Or maybe it needs a powerstroke, or a cummins, oh the possibilities.... haha


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heres my ram 2500 when the bed 1st got installed and the salter put on


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=147987&page=4


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

............


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

those alum flatbeds are really nice and don't rust when I change mine that's what I am going to go with


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Here are two we had built last fall. Flip down/ removalble sides & tailgates. All aluminum - very happy with them so far.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

GMC Driver;1780481 said:


> Here are two we had built last fall. Flip down/ removalble sides & tailgates. All aluminum - very happy with them so far.


Nice pair you got there


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

GMC Driver;1780481 said:


> Here are two we had built last fall. Flip down/ removalble sides & tailgates. All aluminum - very happy with them so far.


Did eloquip make the grandma steps for you too?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

GMC Driver;1780481 said:


> Here are two we had built last fall. Flip down/ removalble sides & tailgates. All aluminum - very happy with them so far.


That looks expensive


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Drew2010;1780484 said:


> Nice pair you got there


Uh thanks - normally that's something reserved for the ladies...



Triple L;1780486 said:


> Did eloquip make the grandma steps for you too?


Yes I'm short, but don't need the ladder for these. I can even manage to climb up back there. They are mounted on cars afterall. On edit - you mean the running boards (sorry) - I like to keep the crap off the botom of the doors. Yes, Cor offers these as part of his package.

How's yours working out? I'm about ready to rip the SCR off these. Need another tank at the yard.



Whiffyspark;1780487 said:


> That looks expensive


Well, it's all relative. Sure, I could have kept the two that these replaced. But downtime isn't an option, and I can't afford to take chances. These are frontline trucks in the winter - they go out every day on patrol, usually first ones out in a storm and last to return. They both have put on over 10K miles this winter. We rely on them, so spending a bit more to get exactly what we need is worth it in the long run.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

My trucks been awesome, I too have over 10,000 km's of strictly plowing and salting on myn... average 21l/100 plowing and salting with extreme idle times, I just have myn on the stock engine tune it's not very fast compared to my Denali. Finding dpf delete tuners is the biggest problem now, luckily for me I bought 3 just for fun when they were cheap cause I knew I'd need them sometime down the road... my truck is going in to get a custom body beginning of April, angled oval tail lights with bullet marker lights and cab formed headache rack so wind resistance and bar steel front to cut down even more, plus the tarp mounted at the side panel level instead of being up top where all it does is just flap in the wind, hopefully it'll turn out good


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

a work in progress.



i removed the rear bumper and mounted mud flaps. 
still have to hook up the dump frame, paint, and finish the wiring.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Triple L;1780508 said:


> My trucks been awesome, I too have over 10,000 km's of strictly plowing and salting on myn... average 21l/100 plowing and salting with extreme idle times, I just have myn on the stock engine tune it's not very fast compared to my Denali. Finding dpf delete tuners is the biggest problem now, luckily for me I bought 3 just for fun when they were cheap cause I knew I'd need them sometime down the road... my truck is going in to get a custom body beginning of April, angled oval tail lights with bullet marker lights and cab formed headache rack so wind resistance and bar steel front to cut down even more, plus the tarp mounted at the side panel level instead of being up top where all it does is just flap in the wind, hopefully it'll turn out good


Sounds good! Be sure to post pics - I'm sure I won't need to ask again! 

Ours are over 10K miles - over 16K kms.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

GMC Driver;1780481 said:


> Here are two we had built last fall. Flip down/ removalble sides & tailgates. All aluminum - very happy with them so far.


Very nice!Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

GMC Driver;1780481 said:


> Here are two we had built last fall. Flip down/ removalble sides & tailgates. All aluminum - very happy with them so far.


Looking good!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

GMC Driver;1780481 said:


> Here are two we had built last fall. Flip down/ removalble sides & tailgates. All aluminum - very happy with them so far.


What size box is on there and do you know how much they weigh empty?
I like the running boards, I'm old enough to get away with them.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

GMC Driver;1780481 said:


> Here are two we had built last fall. Flip down/ removalble sides & tailgates. All aluminum - very happy with them so far.


Nicely set up. Matching the fleet up looks awesome... you won't be unhappy with eloquip, I've yet to have a single problem with mine.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

cet;1780728 said:


> I like the running boards, I'm old enough to get away with them.


You don't have to be old for nice diamond plate running boards, silly. I put them on my F250 a year ago and they have kept all the rock chips away. Plus, you can hang flaps on them for the front wheels.

Those two silver GMC's are sweet looking.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1780745 said:


> Nicely set up. Matching the fleet up looks awesome... you won't be unhappy with eloquip, I've yet to have a single problem with mine.


No issue with the box dumping material? I have Dave's 5500 and can't use it to its full capacity it just won't lift. I've been shown up by ford 550s with steel boxes same scissor set up and dumping a box full of stone with no problems. I'm thinking the pump set up might be tired.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Grassman09;1780762 said:


> No issue with the box dumping material? I have Dave's 5500 and can't use it to its full capacity it just won't lift. I've been shown up by ford 550s with steel boxes same scissor set up and dumping a box full of stone with no problems. I'm thinking the pump set up might be tired.


I really don't carry a lot of weight, sometimes people forget to grease the crap out of the hinge pin and this adds a lot of effort to the pump. Mine is still as quick as the day I bought it.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Flatbed dumps are the only way to go! Even on SRW when the bed rots out just put a flatbed on it. You can always put sides up to box it in.


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

Here is my 2000 F250







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

cet;1780728 said:


> What size box is on there and do you know how much they weigh empty?
> I like the running boards, I'm old enough to get away with them.


They are 9' x 90" wide, 16" sides. Weight (guessing a bit) is around 700lbs? They advertise their 11' dump at 990lbs, and these don't have a hoist under them.

I like the running boards too - helps keep them a bit cleaner.



Grassman09;1780762 said:


> No issue with the box dumping material? I have Dave's 5500 and can't use it to its full capacity it just won't lift. I've been shown up by ford 550s with steel boxes same scissor set up and dumping a box full of stone with no problems. I'm thinking the pump set up might be tired.


Dave, that pump might be weak, but it never performed great right from the start. It was a bit of a point of contention, as I never wanted a scissor hoist. But they weren't willing to put a post hoist in it, and they assurred me that the scissor would do everything I wanted/needed. I also wanted to put a PTO pump on it - but again was persuaded it wasn't necessary. It retrospect, I should have just pushed to have what I really wanted.

I'd get a set of guages on that pump and see what kind of output it's pushing. If it's not within spec, there's part of your answer. The other issue we seemd to have was the geometry on that hoist - if you could get it to lift the first 3-4 inches off the frame, it would dump the rest of the way no problem. I think the geometry on the scissor is such that it has to work against itself to start opening up - the side mounted to the truck frame needs to be dropped. Just my guess.

Just found it odd that the scissor hoist struggled, yet our dump trailers with their post hoist and elec/hydraulic setups don't break a sweat.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

GMC Driver;1781059 said:


> They are 9' x 90" wide, 16" sides. Weight (guessing a bit) is around 700lbs? They advertise their 11' dump at 990lbs, and these don't have a hoist under them.
> 
> I like the running boards too - helps keep them a bit cleaner.
> 
> ...


Dave I was looking for the weight of the entire setup, truck included.
We removed an Eloquip 8x12 flatdeck last fall, 3 of us picked it off the truck by hand. They're very light.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

GMC Driver;1781059 said:


> They are 9' x 90" wide, 16" sides. Weight (guessing a bit) is around 700lbs? They advertise their 11' dump at 990lbs, and these don't have a hoist under them.
> 
> I like the running boards too - helps keep them a bit cleaner.
> 
> ...


Yea think I will start with the pump. Cheaper and easier for sure. I hear you on dump trailer most are scissor lift and have no issue. I thought PTO with these trucks can only work in park? Ok for dumping but not salting.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Dave - I don't know. I think that's if you use the provisional wiring harness GM puts in there. Not 100% sure though, mostly because we didn't end up using it for anything.

Chris - I'll get back to you. I'd have to dig up a wiegh ticket from the fall. Don't want to quote the wrong #s, I'll have the forum cops after me.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

hooklift flatbeds


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

GMC Driver;1781401 said:


> Dave - I don't know. I think that's if you use the provisional wiring harness GM puts in there. Not 100% sure though, mostly because we didn't end up using it for anything.
> 
> Chris - I'll get back to you. I'd have to dig up a wiegh ticket from the fall. Don't want to quote the wrong #s, I'll have the forum cops after me.


Eloquip will have put a sticker in your door jam.


----------



## robbiep (Nov 18, 2010)

mr markus can you chime in with some pics of your trucks? I know theres some here somewhere I can just never find them.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Now that I've seen GMC's mine feel old and old and outdated...LOL.


----------



## CPC (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a whole bunch saved on here.
they are more off road style but could take ideas and swap them over.


----------



## CPC (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## CPC (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver;1780481 said:


> Here are two we had built last fall. Flip down/ removalble sides & tailgates. All aluminum - very happy with them so far.


Nice cars Dave!

And seeing the short comment, now I understand why you stick with the cars for plowing.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1782149 said:


> Nice cars Dave!
> 
> And seeing the short comment, now I understand why you stick with the cars for plowing.


Atleast they keep their original engines and always start... I love my little zoom zoom much more than my 550


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm liking CPC's trucks a lot!!!!

I need metal tools , you can oy do so much with wood dam it!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L;1782160 said:


> Atleast they keep their original engines and always start... I love my little zoom zoom much more than my 550


Yup, but now I have the best and only true medium duty diesel in my Furd.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay - I've got the pics of the jamb stickers attached. GVWR on these is 5988 KG (13,200 lbs). Truck tare weight when we went across scales was around 3200 KG, so lets say 3288KG (7250lbs). That leaves 2700 KG (5950lbs) payload. Make sense?

I'm going by memory a bit here, but remember thinking that 8' stainless v-box (1000 lbs), plow (950 lbs) and 2 yards of salt would bring it pretty close.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's a lot of weight for a car to haul.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

GMC Driver;1782232 said:


> Okay - I've got the pics of the jamb stickers attached. GVWR on these is 5988 KG (13,200 lbs). Truck tare weight when we went across scales was around 3200 KG, so lets say 3288KG (7250lbs). That leaves 2700 KG (5950lbs) payload. Make sense?
> 
> I'm going by memory a bit here, but remember thinking that 8' stainless v-box (1000 lbs), plow (950 lbs) and 2 yards of salt would bring it pretty close.


That sounds exactly right Dave as these trucks are supposed to have 7200 lbs payload cab and chassis so that would make the body roughly 1300 lbs which sounds about right...


----------

